# Male orchid drumming



## DeShawn (Dec 23, 2005)

Here is a short quicktime video of a male orchid drumming on the females back before copulating. It was pretty funny. I only wish my cheapo camera had sound, as it is pretty loud.

http://www.mantiskingdom.com/movies/DSCN7819.MOV

Here is a pic of copulation.







The male remained on her back for a few days. The female didn't seem to have the slightest problem with him, as long as he was on her back and not in front of her! I did have a couple incidents with one of the females where the males wings were found at the bottom of the cage in the morning though :shock: :shock:


----------



## Obie (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow! Good job DeShawn.


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2005)

A lot of males of different species do that kind of thing.


----------



## DeShawn (Dec 23, 2005)

Probably... but this is the only one I know of. I just wish I had a better camera.


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2005)

In others it might not really be "drumming" but the males do rap on the females back with their front legs. I've seen it in tenedora, grandis, and lineola.


----------



## DeShawn (Dec 23, 2005)

Ahh yea, and wahlbergii as well. That is what I figured the coronatus would do before I saw it for myself. But this is totally different. When those others do it, its just a tap, and often doesnt even seem deliberate. This is pretty loud... and they do it every 45 seconds or so for 5-10 minutes, and then every now and then afterwards. I didn't notice any of them doing it after they copulated though.


----------



## Rick (Dec 23, 2005)

I just watched the vid and yeah thats the same thing the others I mentioned do. I'll have to get a vid of that too.


----------

